
Model P100a nuclear battery, and it comes in a DIP package - sohkamyung
https://twitter.com/TubeTimeUS/status/1295544719791947776
======
Nokinside
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22250350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22250350)

